# Cubicle vs Speedcubeshop (Stickers)



## TWN (Feb 7, 2017)

Controversial? idk






Let me know what you think. That would help a lot.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 8, 2017)

I am very disappointed by the quality of Cubicle stickers. They chip way too easily. The stock stickers on my AoLong lasted 3 years and the adhesive failed before they were significantly chipped. The Cubicle stickers I replaced them with were chipped within a week. It seems to affect the non-fluoro colours, so half my faces look perfect and the other half are chipped like crazy.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 8, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> I am very disappointed by the quality of Cubicle stickers. They chip way too easily. The stock stickers on my AoLong lasted 3 years and the adhesive failed before they were significantly chipped. The Cubicle stickers I replaced them with were chipped within a week. It seems to affect the non-fluoro colours, so half my faces look perfect and the other half are chipped like crazy.


I must say I'd agree with everything you said. I've found that TheCubicle stickers have been getting worse. I have an Aolong V2 that I put TheCubicle custom stickers on when I bought it a couple years back. Did over 13000 solves on it. Pulled it out last night and the stickers are still perfect. I restickered my GAN Air 2 weeks ago with new TheCubicle stickers and 3 of the faces have significant chips already, and as you mentioned it is only the non-fluro colours that are chipped. Unfortunately short of buying my own vinyl cutter I can't get anything locally.


----------



## Dom (Feb 9, 2017)

It depends on what colors you buy from the Cubicle. Some are thin and other colors are thicker. The Cubicle definitely has a much wider selection of colors than Speedcubeshop. Also, ONLY the Cubicle has Reflective white, which looks amazing! But it's a moot point for me now since I just go for stickerless cubes every time, now. like, most of the time. But, considering the difference between the full-fitted stickers, I think I might include sime in my next Speedcubeshop order.

Good video.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 9, 2017)

I asked a while back about theCubicle offering premium stickers that are more like the stock moyu stickers. I think the answer was that if there was enough interest they could look into it. I would personally be happy to pay $1.50/face for really nice, thick stickers. It seems like at least a few other people would also be willing to do that, and it wouldn't take too long to pay off some higher-grade vinyl stock at that rate. Maybe I'll have to try SCS stickers next time I need some.


----------



## Dom (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm just waiting for one of these shops to start offering carbon fiber stickers. I have a ghost cube and a YJ phantom cube with carbon fiber stickers. it looks DOPE! If one of these shops started carrying carbon fiber stickers, I'd go nuts! I got some white cubes that would look pretty nice with a carbon fiber face.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 9, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I asked a while back about theCubicle offering premium stickers that are more like the stock moyu stickers. I think the answer was that if there was enough interest they could look into it.


Personally I don't think "standard" stickers should chip so quickly and easily. That is poor quality product and I don't expect to have to buy premium just to get basic stickers that do the job they are supposed to.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 9, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I asked a while back about theCubicle offering premium stickers that are more like the stock moyu stickers. I think the answer was that if there was enough interest they could look into it. I would personally be happy to pay $1.50/face for really nice, thick stickers. It seems like at least a few other people would also be willing to do that, and it wouldn't take too long to pay off some higher-grade vinyl stock at that rate. Maybe I'll have to try SCS stickers next time I need some.



Yeah I hate having to resticker before every comp just to make sure the delegate isn't like 'your stickers are inconsistent blah blah'. well they wouldnt be if they didnt wear out in 1.5 months. I'd pay a premium for nicer ones as well


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 9, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Personally I don't think "standard" stickers should chip so quickly and easily. That is poor quality product and I don't expect to have to buy premium just to get basic stickers that do the job they are supposed to.



I don't know. I tend to think there's a place for economy stickers and a place for premium. Especially if I want to experiment with color schemes, I'd rather do that with cheap stickers, and, once I figure out what I like, spend the extra for something that will last. Even if the premium was the only option it would cost more than the economy stickers they sell now. I don't think the current cubicle stickers are outrageously expensive, and I can personally get at least several months of use out of a set. My hope with premium stickers would be that I could get years out of a set instead of months.


----------



## TWN (Feb 9, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I don't know. I tend to think there's a place for economy stickers and a place for premium. Especially if I want to experiment with color schemes, I'd rather do that with cheap stickers, and, once I figure out what I like, spend the extra for something that will last. Even if the premium was the only option it would cost more than the economy stickers they sell now. I don't think the current cubicle stickers are outrageously expensive, and I can personally get at least several months of use out of a set. My hope with premium stickers would be that I could get years out of a set instead of months.



I wouldn't call moyu stickers premium but idk why cube stores wouldn't offer longer lasting stickers. It maybe because they cant obtain them or they don't see a big enough profit to waste their time and investment.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 9, 2017)

TWN said:


> I wouldn't call moyu stickers premium but idk why cube stores wouldn't offer longer lasting stickers. It maybe because they cant obtain them or they don't see a big enough profit to waste their time and investment.



The stock moyu stickers are thicker than the stickers that the cubicle sells. I'm not sure I've ever had one chip. I've only removed them to change color schemes. As far as cube shops, it would be an investment in new sticker stock, but I believe that's all. Higher quality stuff is available: it's the same basic stuff, sold by the same companies, in different grades, that is used for Rubik's cube stickers, billboards, and NASCAR car wrap.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 9, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I don't know. I tend to think there's a place for economy stickers and a place for premium.


Maybe so, but I didn't buy economy stickers. I bought regular stickers, which should last longer than a week.


----------



## TWN (Feb 12, 2017)

I guess this was too controversial because i just got 2 dislikes. I dont mind but i wish they would have told me what they didnt like


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 16, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> I am very disappointed by the quality of Cubicle stickers. They chip way too easily. The stock stickers on my AoLong lasted 3 years and the adhesive failed before they were significantly chipped. The Cubicle stickers I replaced them with were chipped within a week. It seems to affect the non-fluoro colours, so half my faces look perfect and the other half are chipped like crazy.



I've never had a problem with chipping Cubicle stickers, or stickers from almost anywhere for that matter- but this is probably just because of my turning style. I never usually touch the cube with my nails- only the soft padding of my fingers.

Now that I think back, I've been told more than than once in a comp environment that my cubes look disturbingly neat and lacking in sticker imperfections. If so many people use their nails so much when solving, then I think I understand why. But then again, I have the habit of changing my main a lot, so that probably helps, heh.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 16, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I never usually touch the cube with my nails- only the soft padding of my fingers.


I keep my nails as short as they will go, but yes I expect it's my nails that cause the chipping. Nevertheless, I'm making a relative comparison. My nails don't destroy other stickers nearly as fast.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 17, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> I keep my nails as short as they will go, but yes I expect it's my nails that cause the chipping. Nevertheless, I'm making a relative comparison. My nails don't destroy other stickers nearly as fast.


I have to keep my finger nails really short to try stop some of the chipping, something that I've never had to do until recently. Even the stock stickers on the Valk are turning out to be quite rubbish.


----------



## Dnomsed Gnik (May 15, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> I am very disappointed by the quality of Cubicle stickers. They chip way too easily. The stock stickers on my AoLong lasted 3 years and the adhesive failed before they were significantly chipped. The Cubicle stickers I replaced them with were chipped within a week. It seems to affect the non-fluoro colours, so half my faces look perfect and the other half are chipped like crazy.





JohnnyReggae said:


> I must say I'd agree with everything you said. I've found that TheCubicle stickers have been getting worse. I have an Aolong V2 that I put TheCubicle custom stickers on when I bought it a couple years back. Did over 13000 solves on it. Pulled it out last night and the stickers are still perfect. I restickered my GAN Air 2 weeks ago with new TheCubicle stickers and 3 of the faces have significant chips already, and as you mentioned it is only the non-fluro colours that are chipped. Unfortunately short of buying my own vinyl cutter I can't get anything locally.



I really agree with this. I ordered half-brights and it seems like only the red and blue are chipping real bad. That may also explain why the non-Fluro colors are slightly cheaper than the fluros.


----------



## jaredye (May 19, 2017)

Cubicle non-fluro stickers are purely horrible. Even the fluro-blue chips easily, for whatever reason. My experience with fluro-red, orange, yellow and green are ok. I feel SCS stickers are more consistent.

Recently I got both FF Gans stickers from both thecubicle and SCS. The SCS stickers are slightly larger and cover more area of each piece (which is great). And they stand up much better than thecubicle stickers in terms of chipping.


----------

